# this is how we do it down south



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

sorry about the bad quality of pics, NEW LINK: http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/418683
also, don't rag me to bad about the chrome rims. they're off and im riddin on steelies rather than suffering the power loss from the 50lb a peice rims.(they're up for sale if anyone wants em,nice rims, just too heavy for me.)


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

geocities...gay...etc..


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

they may work for you but those links are dead.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats how you get down huh haha JK fix the links, or just post the pics here


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:



> thats how you get down huh haha JK fix the links, or just post the pics here



links fixed, found pw to my cardomain site.


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

those rims dont look heavy. anyway. nice car


----------

